# Square hole bolts for cultivator



## mwallace61 (Sep 22, 2010)

I should have looked for an introduction thread first, but since I'm here. I look forward to conversing with you ladies and gents as time goes on. I'm in North Alabama and have a few acres in Cullman county although I live a bit further north than that....

Anyone know a source for these square hole bolts for cultivator tines? I got a bunch of the tines as freebies and am building a frame to mount them on but need some of the bolts.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I imagine they're out there somewhere, but I bet they cost!


----------



## mwallace61 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hehehehe....... thanks for the welcome and I bet you are right. I'm already looking at how I'm going to fabricate some, but i'd really like to find some of these.

On another note, I passed through Northern Idaho last year on an adventure with my wife. Beautiful country and I look forward to getting back and spending more time there.

Mike


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

mwallace61 said:


> Hehehehe....... thanks for the welcome and I bet you are right. I'm already looking at how I'm going to fabricate some, but i'd really like to find some of these.
> 
> On another note, I passed through Northern Idaho last year on an adventure with my wife. Beautiful country and I look forward to getting back and spending more time there.
> 
> Mike


Awesome! How far North did you come? I'm near Sandpoint and Coeur D Alene. Have you tried a few of the bolt supply houses on the web? Bet you get some real hem hawing! If you have a welder, I'd think it would be easy to match up.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

TB that's what our new country would look like. COOL MOVIE. Sorry got off track, are the bolts cast our soft steel?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

rsmith335 said:


> TB that's what our new country would look like. COOL MOVIE. Sorry got off track, are the bolts cast our soft steel?


Rick, you lost me there!


----------



## mwallace61 (Sep 22, 2010)

TB, Coeur D Alene. Spent a few days there before we had to meet our daughter in Seattle who was flying out to spend a couple weeks with us. Then we took a few months driving down the coast. I told Karen, my wife, that we were coming back out to Idaho and checking out the rest of the State too. We stayed in an RV park at a marina that was really nice. Tons of friendly locals....

I have hit a couple of the bolt houses around here locally and they are probably STILL laughing. I do have a couple welders and will probably end up fabricating something but would like to find some "originals" if they are out there.

Rick, they look to be cast. They have "sprue" lines along the sides.

Mike


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, in my opinion, the rest of the state is okay, but if you get up North of CDA it gets even better. You were within 40 miles of Hoodoo Valley, where I come from!


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

TB< I thought we were going to start a new country with all the folks on this forum and I thought we should have the seniry from Avatair as our landscape project. Your picture is from Avataire movie, isn't it? If it isn't is this a real picture? I lose a lot of pepole, guess thats why I havent started a new country YET!


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I wonder if the sprue lines were for measuring depth or down force? What kind of cultivator did they come off of? I have a 50s Fergusion cultivator that's totally different that I rebuilt and have a manuel for. When you build your frame, make it adjustiball. Mine has a lot of setings, those old timmers were are smart. Good Luck!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

rsmith335 said:


> TB< I thought we were going to start a new country with all the folks on this forum and I thought we should have the seniry from Avatair as our landscape project. Your picture is from Avataire movie, isn't it? If it isn't is this a real picture? I lose a lot of pepole, guess thats why I havent started a new country YET!


Ahhh. Got you! No, not from Avatar, but it is cool! Yes, the whole night scene, with flowers spewing lit up magic dust, as we mow our lawns in the moolight, all the while, buck naked. Only in tractorland!:lmao:


----------



## mwallace61 (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm definitely planning on coming back your way on my next road trip. 




tractor beam said:


> Well, in my opinion, the rest of the state is okay, but if you get up North of CDA it gets even better. You were within 40 miles of Hoodoo Valley, where I come from!


----------



## mwallace61 (Sep 22, 2010)

I might have mispoken here. What I mean by sprue lines are the lines along the sides that "indicate" that these were cast rather than drop forged. Not sure about what they came off of, I'm the third in line on the chain of custody for them.<grin>

The tines bolt on the frame with clamps that these bolts fit into, so they are adjustable. I understand the need for that and I definitely agree that the old timers were/are smart. That's why I seek them out where ever I go! 

Mike



rsmith335 said:


> I wonder if the sprue lines were for measuring depth or down force? What kind of cultivator did they come off of? I have a 50s Fergusion cultivator that's totally different that I rebuilt and have a manuel for. When you build your frame, make it adjustiball. Mine has a lot of setings, those old timmers were are smart. Good Luck!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Mike! Just wondering how you faired on your Smithsonian institute bolt search?


----------



## mwallace61 (Sep 22, 2010)

Mornin' TB,

The Smithsonian didn't even have them. I punted. Found some more cultivator tines that used U bolts instead.....

Mike


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

So you're up and running again then. That's awesome! Glad to hear.


----------



## trs11758 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Use Eyelet bolts..*

Use a torch to reform the ends square and weld the end closed...You have a early version cast eyelet bolt..My Grandfathers family used to be a farmers , a long time ago ... One of his friends was a blacksmith..he reformed round bar and tapped it to make threads..Hope it helps..


----------

